# Southern Heat



## masta

I am counting on you southern folks to post some kicked up recipes for us here in the north!


masta


----------



## Hippie

Chili


3 pounds deer burger


3 -15 ounce cans tomato sauce


3 cans rotel chili fixins


3 cans chili beans


Get a big pot. Brown the meat until it is no longer pink. Add all ingredients and simmer 10 minutes without a lid. Eat.


----------



## MedPretzel

You know, this is something I could ask someone here. It's not particularly a hot-n-spicy recipe, but I am looking for a good recipe for barbeque. You know, the slop-kind.... The one the southerners make that tastes like... heaven.





And I will only use chicken or pork. I don't like anything else (and those two are kinda low on the list to begin with, but give me some barbeque, and I can forget that I don't like them). Thanks!


----------



## Hippie

Barbeque is only made with pork shoulder or beef brisket. I smoke a whole pork shoulder about once a month in my Cookshack smoker oven. I have my own rub I use with specific spices. The pork normally cooks about 18 hours to 190*F, then I wrap it in double aluminum foil, then towels, then it goes into a cooler for a few hours, then the wife and kids and I all gang up on it and pull it. (shred with fingers) Sometimes we use sauce, but it does not need it. Sometimes we have coleslaw with it. All the time we put it on cheap buns.


So now ya know.





*Edited by: Country Wine *


----------



## MedPretzel

But that's it! The "rub with specific spices"!!!





What goes in there?!?


----------



## Hippie

brown sugar, salt, paprika, black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder,ground mustard, cayenne if you want, red pepper flakes if you want, cumin, cloves, coriander, etc......


The first 7 ingredients are, in my opinion, mandatory. The amounts are kinda important too. Also, I like to use olive oil or canola oil or any kind of mustard spread on the meat first.


Any other BBQ questions?


----------



## Maui Joe

CW, man of many!


----------



## greenbean

I'm sorry but I not giving my recipe out, but I will give you a good cheater rib recipe. I use this when cooking some times.


Good country ribs ( not too lean but not all fat)


McCormick chile powder


garlic powder


black pepper


Bull's Eye BBQ sauce


The night before cover the ribs in Chile powder good , put as much garlic powder as you want ( I like more). Then black pepper.


The next afternoon start the grill ( charcoal is best) Slow cook the ribs until they are almost done. Then start putting on the sauce. Let cook until sauce is sticky. Then put on more sauce. Keep repeating until a thick coating of sauce is built up. Then serve with more sauce at table incase people want to add more.


HINT: about the 3rd coating of sauce sprinkle on more chile powder.


It is a very good way to have ribs.


Chris


----------



## Hippie

Sauce? Grill? Sauce is for covering up a taste you do not like, and real BBQ is made in a smoker with wood.






I didn't divulge my recipe either, just told some of the ingredients, and not how much. Of course, that is just my pork butt rub, there are other yummy smoked meats such as ribs, brisket, poultry, fish, etc.


----------



## greenbean

CW it's as I said it's a cheater recipe. I use it when pinched for time.


Also I like to mix it up sometimes I want dry rub sometime sticky wet BBQ. I think both have their place and no one faction is right on which is best.


Chris


----------



## RAMROD

I don't make the sticky kind but I do agree with greenbean. My specialty is smoked brisket and the secret is in the marinade and that is as much as you will get out of me.


----------



## Hippie

Marinade, sure, but sauce? I am not being argumentative, I just think real BBQ is kinda sacred.


----------



## greenbean

I can see your on the dry rub side of the fence. I just ride the fence



. I love'em both. 10:46 pm here now and I'm starting to get a craving for BBQ. I know what I'll be doing next weekend now.






Chris


----------



## RAMROD

CW this sounds like the Formula 1 - NASCAR again.



LOL What kind are we talking about a home made beer or whiskey sauce or some store bought stuff.



It can be used without drowning the flavor of the meat. I don't use it a home but I haven't passed it up at friends.


----------



## greenbean

The best sauce for bad BBQ comes in a 30 pack and has Miller on it. Get 5 of 6 sauces down and the taste of the food doesn't matter too much



.


Chris


----------



## RAMROD

Anyone who will drink miller will eat anything lol



When I buy beer it is Budweiser Select Smooth with no after taste.


----------



## Hippie

I have a more expensive taste in beer. With wine, I tend to like the cheaper bottles. Go figger.


I smoked 2 tame rabbits today for the boy and I. 225* for 3.5 hours with apple heartwood and a little salt, pepper, paprika, garlic powder, and onion powder. Tender and yummy! They weighed about 2 pounds apiece when done. Mrs. Country is more like Ms. City and she or the girl will not eat bunnies or any wild meat. I thought it appropriate on Easter.


----------



## Hippie

http://forum.cookshackamerica.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi


----------



## greenbean

My wife is about the same except when I come to deer meat.


Ramrod I have already tried the new Bud, and It has the same effect on me as other Budwieser products. Have you ever heard the saying 


Budweiser The King Of S---S



.


I like the beer but the beer don't like me. So I will have to stick with Miller.


Chris


----------



## RAMROD

LMAO well Chris we are just the opposite that is one of the main reasons I drink Bud is no hangover and of course I like the taste, the wife drinks that weak miller stuff but I am still working on her.


----------



## Hippie

Budweiser also gives me the s***s. It all gives me a hangover if I drink too much, but only if I go to sleep and wake up later. The trick is to sober up before you go to sleep. I understand that sometimes we cannot help it and fall 'asleep' accidentally. (passout) That leads to the worse hangovers of all. That is why I buy the very best darkest sunglasses I can afford. ZZ Top taught me well back in the day.


See there, Joe? I do know it all!


----------



## masta

Miller and Budweiser both don't even qualify for beer with good taste



...I try to follow the rule...Don't Drink Yellow Beer!!


----------



## greenbean

Masta Newcastle Brown Ale is my favorite, but I can only find it once in a blue moon. Unless I go to Little Rock.





Chris


----------



## masta

That is whyI brew the beer I drink...I only have to go down the the cellar and grab my pick of what is in stock!


----------



## RAMROD

Yes the German Bock is in a class abovethe Bud or miller.


----------



## greenbean

For drinking with food a good stout or brown ale.If I'm down at the river I drink Miller because too many people raid my ice chest.


Chris


----------



## RAMROD

A lock should take care of that oops I forgot you live in Arkansas a shotgun would be better for you! lmao


----------



## greenbean

The best way is find a beer no one else will drink. Then you force yourself to aquirer a taste for it. Then that is what you drink around a crowd of people.






I have tried to make my own beer a couple times before, but I can't get the bottle priming down,and I don't care for flat beer.


Chris


----------



## Hippie

Chris, are you attempting to convince anyone there are folks down there who will not drink certain beer? Man, that dog won't hunt!


----------



## greenbean

No one I know will drink Milluakee's Beast opps I mean Best



. And very few will drink Natural Lite.


Chris


----------



## Hippie

Wow. Milwaukee's Best was my favorite beer in the late 70's and the 80's. I now like Red Dog best of the American beers, then Coor's Light. I have to have any beer in a bottle, do not like canned beer at all. I mostly drink Heineken or St. Pauli Girl, if I drink beer at all. I have been on a pretty strict diet and have cut beer out for now, but not wine.


----------



## Maui Joe

Excellent choice for deductions CW!






I like beer once in awhile myself....generally afterwards, I feel bloated for some reason....


----------



## greenbean

I can stand to gain a few pounds, so I can still drink some while waiting for my wine to age properly.


Chris


Atkins Diet



*Edited by: greenbean *


----------



## RAMROD

Cant stand to diet even though I need to.


----------



## geocorn

I really like the German Beers. They really know how to make a great beer. For summertime drinking, I go witha Corona and a lime.


----------



## RAMROD

Well you cant beat Corona, lime, and salt, except for the price!


----------



## greenbean

I know I'm going to butcher the spelling but I like Medelo Negro, as far as Mexican beer goes.


Chris


----------



## Hippie

When in Cancun in December of '03, we drank lots of Dos Equis in cans. Not bad at all. They had it on tap at the hotel, very good.


----------



## RAMROD

When we went to Jamaica they had one called Red label all I'm gonna say about it is it was better than the water. Only drank it on the trip to and from the air port, nothing but mixed drinks at the hotel.


----------



## Hippie

I think you mean to say Red Stripe. It is the national Jamaican beer.


----------



## RAMROD

Couldn't remember the exact name cant for get the taste!


----------

